# الرجاء المساعدة يا اخوان مع الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين ضروووووووووري



## lordmodo (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يا أخوان ارجو افادتي بموضوع الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين .. قمت بالتسجيل لديهم من أكثر من 48 ساعة على أمل انهم يردوا لكن ما بعتوا اي رسالة على رقم جوالي بأنه تم التسجيل بنجاح او حتى بأن أسدد رسوم الانتساب وكل ما ادخل على الموقع الاقي مكتوب ان الشهادات قيد التدقيق.
فمن سجل لديهم او لديه تجربة معهم الرجاء افادتنا كم يأخذون من وقت قبل ان يردوا على المتقدم وهل لو رحت لمقر الهيئة بتكون العملية أسرع؟
اقامتي على وشك الانتهاء :57: وبدي أي معلومة استفيد منها .. ويعطيكم الف عافية يا اخوان


----------



## عيد حماد (17 سبتمبر 2012)

اتصل مع الادارة في الرياض و اذا ما استفدت من الاتصال راجهعم بالرياض قرب مبتى سابك و اذا اوراقك جاهزة ممكن تخلص في ساعتين لا أكثر.


----------



## lordmodo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي عيد حماد انا اوراقي كلها جاهزة بس هل أكيد لو رحت لهم بنفسي ممكن أخلص الموضوع بنفس اليوم ويعطوني الخطاب؟


----------



## samiribrahim (18 سبتمبر 2012)

حدث هذا مع زميل لنا بالشركة وقام المعقب بالهاب اليهم وانتهى الامر فى خلال ساعة


----------



## lordmodo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييين يا اخوان يعطيكم ألف عافية اليوم رحت لمقر الهيئة وطلعت الخطاب


----------



## mezzelarab (22 سبتمبر 2012)

عزيزى lordmodo أنا بمر بنف تجربتك الأيام دى و عايز نصحتك بسرعة و بالتفصيل
أنا عايز أكلمك بس قواعد المنتدى بتمنع كتابة أرقام الهواتف.
أنا بطلع إقامة لأول مرة و عرفت إنى لازم أخذ موافقة الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين
أنا سجلت على الموقع منذ الثلاثاء الماضى و عايز أروح لهم بس طبعا اليوم و غدا أجازة المهم ممكن أروح يوم الأثنين القادم إن شاء الله بس عايز تقولى بالضبط 
1- الأوراق اللى أخذها معى
2- مكان الهيئة
3- كم وقت يلزمنى هناك
4- هل أروح من الساعة 8 صباحا و لا قبل ذلك
شكرا و أرجو منك الرد السريع


----------



## mohammed.madani (22 سبتمبر 2012)

نرجو من الاخوة المهندسين افادتنا بشأن هذا الموضوع


----------



## lordmodo (23 سبتمبر 2012)

أخي محمد رح احكيلك عن تجربتي انا لما رحت لمقرهم بجدة بشارع البلدية الساعة 9 وكنت هناك الساعة 10 ونص بحكم اني نزلت من مكة ودخلت المقر وحكيت مع الرجل المسؤول عن اخراج الخطابات وحكيتله اني سجلت بالموقع بس ما صار اي جديد والاقامة على وشك النهاية قام سألني عن رقم الملف الي اعطاني اياه الموقع بنهاية التسجيل .. وصار يشيك على المستندات الي انا سحبتها سكانر وبعدين حكالي خلاص روح ادفع رسوم الاشتراك طبعا رحت للبنك وسددت الرسوم وهي 1250 ريال وأخدت الوصل ورجعت لمقر الهيئة وسلمت الوصل لمسئول الحسابات وبعد ما يتأكد من دخول الفلوس لحسابهم بيعطيك ورقة وبحولك للتفعيل عشان تفعل اشتراكك وبعدين بحكيلك روح طلع الخطاب عند نفس الرجل الي كنت عنده أول مرة الموضوع ما بياخد ساعتين زمان 
اما عن الأوراق الي أخدتها معايا فأنا أخدت كل الاوراق الي سحبتها سكانر احتياطا ولو بدك العنوان بالضبط حتلاقيه موجود على موقع الهيئة .. وبتمنالك كل التوفيق


----------



## mezzelarab (23 سبتمبر 2012)

أخى lordmodo أشكرك على حسن التعاون و سرعة الرد.... أنا إن شاء الله ذاهب يوم الثلاثاء و ربنا يوفق إن شاء الله... شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## lordmodo (24 سبتمبر 2012)

العفو أخي هاد واجب .. ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## mezzelarab (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمد لله خلصت الخطاب اليوم... ألف شكر للجميع و على رأسهم الأخ الكريم Lordmodo
بس خلينى أحكى علشان متأكد أن كتير ممكن يستفيدوا من تجربتى
أنا سجلت كل الأوراق و زيادة على الأنترنت فى موقع الهيئة منذ أسبوع... وما جاتنى أى رسالى و لا أيميل فقررت أن أذهب إليهم.
أنا لسه جديد فى الرياض و أستخدمت ال google Maps طبعا بعد ما أجرت سيارة و ذهبت للهيئة ... قال لى الموظف أنت ما وصلتك رسالة؟
قلت لا
قال طيب أعطينى رقم الملف.. ثم قال حتجيك رساله اليوم قبل صلاة الظهر... قلت.. أنتظر
و بعدين قلت له طيب ما أدفع فى البنك (على فكرة البيانات اللى على الموقع قديمة لأنك ممكن تدفع فى بنك الرياض و هو بجانب الهيئة بعد البنك الأهلى)
قال لى ماشى روح أدفع... المهم دفعت و رجعت قال لى زميلة ما يجب تدفع قبل الرسالة... المهم رحت دخلت للمهندس المدير على الموضوع و قلتله الموضوع و الراجل حقيقة كان محترم جدا و فحص أوراقى على الموقع و قال لى خلاص روح الأستقبال و أعطيهم الوصل و حيعطوك الورقة.. و فعلا حصل خلال 20 دقيقة....
المهم لقيت أخوة واقفين عندهم نفس المشكلة ...فقلت لهم الحل و عملوة و خلصوا.... الحمد لله
الرياض مختلفة عن باقى المدن لأن فيها عدد كبير ... كان فى هناك طابور... نصيحة أذهب مبكرا...8 صباحا
سلام


----------



## mohabd28eg (26 سبتمبر 2012)

لو اكملت الفورم جيدا راح يرسل لك رسالة علي الموبايل
ولو رحت الهيئة بالرياض راح تخلص في ساعة
امهم الاوراق تكون كلها مستوفيه


----------

